# A few very simple questions help me please



## Ilikepasta (Jan 19, 2014)

This may sound really dumb to some but I have some simple questions. I'm planning on doing small game hunting and varmint hunting. I want to know if theres a possibility of getting injured from using the slingshot? Theres 2 scenarios I'm worried about.

If the rubber band breaks, what are the chances of it bouncing back and hitting me in the face? What kind of injuries can I expect (if any) from this?

Also, is it possible to shoot and actually hit the slingshot itself or my hand? I know its very rare for that to happen but sometimes things happen. For instance trying to hit a squirrel on the move with only a seconds time or accidentally releasing the rubber band while aiming? I'm thinking that if I hit the slingshot itself that it can ricochet and hit me?


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Very easy to hurt yourself..

Both think you said are possible.

But it depends on factors.

Like where the bands snapped. What bands, What ammo, Technique

If you flick your wrist and also twist the pouch during draw 1/4 then release, Fork and hand hits are almost unheard off.

I've heard of broken knuckles and fingers multiple times due to fork/hand hits.
Aslong as your prepared to accept the risk. Also, Always wear eye protection!

Then the worse you can get from the band snapping is a nasty whip on the cheek or nose.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Anything can happen, and yes you can be injured with a slingshot...you limit this by maintaining your equipment, and practice.....and you definately do not go hunting till you are competent with your fork...best to think of it in the same terms as you would a firearm


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Yes it can happen you also fall off a bike when you are rideing it or get hit by a car when crossing the road depends on how safe you are and still life happens.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

if you worry bout injuring yourself with a slingshot, then just put it away and use something else. or just use common sense and practice with it, check the bands after every shot and use safety equipment such as a glove and safety glasses. or body armor.









in all seriousness, its gonna happen at some point. a band will break and may slap our cheek or eyewear. a shot will release into our hand. a shot may ricochet off a target and hit us. or the shot may just become a return to sender. just man up and shoot your slingshot. practice safe and smart. and when you get that first sting from a hand slap or a bruised swollen thumb, welcome to the club and learn from your mistake.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

The other day shooting, I tried longer bandsets to try a further draw closer to full butterfly.

The pouch and hex nut smacked right into my cheek

Stang for a while but i'm fine now


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I have a clamp on wedding band do to shooting butterfly when the rock did not leave the pouch and came back and got my ring finger now a big lump on my knuckel.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

I've had bands snap before. With tubes, it sort of just ripped a little at the pouch and I noticed that before it could actually snap. With braided office rubber, one of the individual rubber bands would sometimes snap and then I would just go and repair it. Nothing too spectacular really. I don't really shoot enough to have lots of bands snap on me. If it did hit you in the face, it wouldn't be too bad. It'd probably be like snapping a rubber band against you or something. As for the fork hits and RTS(return to sender) shots, I'll just say that it can and probably will happen sometimes. Just wear safety glasses and gloves if you want to and you'll be fine.


----------



## Ilikepasta (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. Eye protection solves everything as any injuries to the eye is what I'm really worried about. I see most people aiming with the slingshot to the side of their face so a broken rubber band is probably not hit them in the face? I was imagining shooting with the band to the face while aiming, I think thats an incorrect way to shoot. Someone correct me?


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Lots of people do that. It's a perfectly okay way to shoot. Personally, I draw it to about an inch or two in in front of my face and about maybe 3 inches to the side. I think it's called a "floating anchor".


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

There are hundreads of way to shoot.

Full butterfly is in my opinion the most dangerous.

Its where you stretch it from both arms stretched fully wide.

If you use instictive shooting and have the pouch near your chest/stomache.

The only danger is ricochets, hand hits and hand slaps.

You can prevent hand/fork hits by using the other method I stated in my earlier post.

It then goes above the slingshot anyway.

And if it goes wrong the flick removes the area where it can hit.

Just wear eye protection and ricochets should just sting.

Broken bones are also a possibility. Like if you DO hit your hand, or if you get a really high FPS and it hits a hard object.

I'd image you could break a knuckle from the ricochets then..

Anyway, 
Good luck with your slingshootin' and if you need any more advice then just go ahead and ask here


----------



## Ilikepasta (Jan 19, 2014)

Children always remember to wear your safety goggles or else this will happen to you.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

She got luck not really but really


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Just shows that a watermelon is NOT the same as a human skull. Since lots of people seem to like to use a watermelon as a human head substitute.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Myself at times, more frequently lately for reasons many of you know.
Use coconuts to shoot at; all my shot weights completely destroyong them first hit.
Fortunately here I can pick them up for nothing.

As to dangers of slingshot use, as all previously have pointed out; of course.
But life is dangerous if one is not cautious and prepared for what can occur.

Which brings me to a point some may find interesting, some may hate.
Despite the protests etc.
In the days of conscription and the now best not spoken of Vietnam war.
An Australian conscript on active service in the war zone, was actually something like 3to 5 times safer, than getting behind the steering wheel of a car in Australia.
Figures based on actual injuries allowing for both population of Australia at the time, and number of soldiers injured in the entire conflict.

Best of luck in your shooting Sir.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Oh, and trivia to many most likely.

But myself, or rather my extended family.

Lost both a cousin of mine in the Vietnam conflict, to a replaced U.S. "jumping jack" mine: and my father's cousin in the war cemetary here in Kanchanaburi Thailand, on the infamous Death Burma railway work of WW2.
In though the gates, fourth row of small head stone markers, forth one in, has my born family name, and dates.

Which is all part of my chosen reasons for retiring here.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Ilikepasta (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks for the help everybody. So basically if I just turn the pouch before releasing, then there should be no hand hits or fork hits? I just bought a daisy b52 slingshot, the ones they have at walmart/meijer.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Well, based on what I've heard, it sort of makes it "jump" over the forks so I'd assume yes.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Ilikepasta said:


> Thanks for the help everybody. So basically if I just turn the pouch before releasing, then there should be no hand hits or fork hits? I just bought a daisy b52 slingshot, the ones they have at walmart/meijer.


I'd be more concerned right bow about the factory fitted tubes slipping off the prongs and smacking you in the face.

Remove them, clean the tube ends and fork prongs with alcohol and reattach.

A lot of those 'Daisy' style slingshots here in Oz have been sitting on shelves or in cartons for years. The rubber goes hard at the fork attachment and can easily slip off.

Also, those Daisy bands really suck. The old school yellow ones were great but the new formula / product is severely lacking.


----------



## Ilikepasta (Jan 19, 2014)

Ok I'll make sure its to check the bands. It seems pretty hard to pull back. Does the distance a slingshot can go depend on the rubber band instead of the slingshot design itself? I'm wondering the difference between some of these low y shaped slingshots and the slingshots with high forks like mine.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

While you have those tubes off, check the fork ends very carefully. Use a fingernail tip. If you feel any roughness or sharp edges take some 240 or 360 grit sandpaper and smooth them out. ANY roughess can cause tube breakage and trust me, taking a hit to the neck at full draw is no fun. Theraband Yellow or Red tubes are a good match for this slingshot.

High fork wire frame slingshots are not very prone to being hit and your hands are fairly well protected being about 4 inches below the line of fire.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Ilikepasta said:


> Ok I'll make sure its to check the bands. It seems pretty hard to pull back. Does the distance a slingshot can go depend on the rubber band instead of the slingshot design itself? I'm wondering the difference between some of these low y shaped slingshots and the slingshots with high forks like mine.


Well, it depends on a variety of factors. The ammo, slingshot design, how far you pull back, how fast the rubber contracts, air resisitance, even air temperature makes a difference. You'll shoot faster and harder if it's warm versus when it's cold. So if it's hard to draw back, that doesn't necessarily mean it'll shoot fast. For example, you could pull on a rope or a belt or something and it sure isn't going to contract very fast. With low forks, you can put on stronger bands without putting as much stress on your hand or wrist. If it doesn't make sense, think of it as a lever. So high forks give the bands more leverage, making it seem harder to pull back. I hope I explained it clearly.


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

Also, practice a ton and get really comfortable with your weapon before you even think about shooting at animals....

Cheers,

Mrs. Moniker.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Low forks give less strain on the wrist, daisy rubber is extremely stiff and if you can switch it out.


----------



## Ilikepasta (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks for all the advice. Now I see why some of the high forked slingshots are wrist rockets. I'm going to purchase a new slingshot or switch out these bands for ones that are easier to pull back. I'll be sure not to shoot at anything until I can hit targets easily.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Target shooting and hunting is completely different though

You need to be accurate target shooting with heavier ammo, and a much stronger pull

I'm not sure what type of slingshot you like, but i can point you in the right direction if you let us know.

For a hammergrip. I'd go for a rambone.

For thumb and finger. I'd go for a scout/

For side shooter, i'd go for a hathock.

But i'd suggest going for a scout or pocket predator.

They may be able to sub stain a fork hit or two.

Depending on power and ammo, many more.

However, if you do a get a fork hit.

Test the fork with paracord and a vice or clamp.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Ilikepasta said:


> Thanks for all the advice. Now I see why some of the high forked slingshots are wrist rockets. I'm going to purchase a new slingshot or switch out these bands for ones that are easier to pull back. I'll be sure not to shoot at anything until I can hit targets easily.


If you decide to switch out the bands there are some decent Trumark bands that you might like. http://www.simple-shot.com/collections/accessories/products/trumark-rrt-tapered-tubes

IMO these red tapered ones have a nice draw weight and speed for those getting comfortable with shooting.

Consider learning how to make your own bands.  I think its part of the fun. You can even put flatbands onto the daisy you've got.

Tom


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

For a start a dankung is great.

Due to it being so versatile,
Also the tubing is effective and cheap!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

To avoid fork and hand hits, look here:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/23909-how-to-avoid-fork-and-hand-hits/

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Ilikepasta (Jan 19, 2014)

Do you have to worry about forks breaking since dankung slingshots are metal? I use the hammer grip right now. Do you know of any links to styles of shooting? I'm clueless about side shooting and have seen the thumb/finger method but have tried neither. My hand shakes, especially when I'm having a hard time pulling the band. Which would you prefer? Wrist rockets are out of the question they are a bit too big.

Hi charles, I watched a good 5 mins of your first video yesterday, I have to finish it. I will finish it later tonight. So once I learn the techniques on how to avoid fork or hand hits in the video I shouldn't have to worry about it right? I wish I would have saw that thread before posting this topic. Also, do you remember when your last hand or fork hit was? Just wondering if it still happens even once in a blue moon when you're doing everything right to where it shouldn't hit the fork or your hand.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

As long as you get a stainless steel from dankung and not a poor quality knock off you shouldnt have a problem except most dankung are rather small for hammer grip


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Just go with what shooting style fits you. Be it sideways, hammer-grip, finger-brace, butterfly-style, cheek anchor.....


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

just checked that out and im going to be trying some new stuff tomorrow tyvm for making those vids Charles i should be able to shoot straighter now lol


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Ilikepasta said:


> Do you have to worry about forks breaking since dankung slingshots are metal? I use the hammer grip right now. Do you know of any links to styles of shooting? I'm clueless about side shooting and have seen the thumb/finger method but have tried neither. My hand shakes, especially when I'm having a hard time pulling the band. Which would you prefer? Wrist rockets are out of the question they are a bit too big.
> 
> Hi charles, I watched a good 5 mins of your first video yesterday, I have to finish it. I will finish it later tonight. So once I learn the techniques on how to avoid fork or hand hits in the video I shouldn't have to worry about it right? I wish I would have saw that thread before posting this topic. Also, do you remember when your last hand or fork hit was? Just wondering if it still happens even once in a blue moon when you're doing everything right to where it shouldn't hit the fork or your hand.


Hand shake: I am old ... 69. I have arthritis. I am not nearly as strong as I used to be. My hand shakes, especially if I try to shoot hammer grip. To ease the pressure on my hand and wrist muscles, I use a finger-hook/thumb-brace way up high near the band ties, and a sideways hold. I try to keep my wrist line, from the wrist along the line of my thumb, as straight as possible. That means my fork tips are pointed slightly forward. For me, that just about eliminates the shake, even with fairly strong bands.

The last time I had a hand hit was a few years ago when I was first trying bareback shooting ... i.e. no forks. The last time I had a fork hit was a year or two ago when I put some really monster bands on a frame and was trying to get a qualifying score on Power Rangers. Under the pressure of those heavy bands I twisted the fork. That was part of the reason I started using a starship for that sort of work. Before that, I cannot remember ... many, many years at least. In normal shooting, it is not a problem that I have had.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Ilikepasta (Jan 19, 2014)

Good video. I'll be trying out different styles to see which fits me more. I'll be working on the release and make sure not to turn the slingshot when using the hammer grip.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Um Ilikepasta, watch a few of Mr. Bill Hays excellent videos on YouTube for shooting styles, and aimong/ accuracy.

The man has a way to make for what is for most difficult to grasp, very easy to pick up.

Unfortunately for myself, I started slingshot shooting before the web was dreamt of.

So trial and a lot of error was required.

For newbies now, you have years of experience from some of the worlds best slingshot shooters, a few clicks away to learn.

Best of luck Sir.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Ilikepasta (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks for advice Aussie. I was watching some of bill hayes videos yesterday shooting at a 1 1/4 inch target from 40 yards away. That video made me rethink about the accuracy of slingshots. I've soaked up a lot of info on here and youtube.


----------

